# Ordner auf FTP erstellen



## thomas.g (7. Apr 2005)

hi, noch ne Frage,
wie kann ich einen Ordner ohne jegliche Hilfsmittel, sprich zusätzliche Klassen, also nur mit Java 5.0 einen Ordner auf einen FTP erstellen?


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Apr 2005)

Mit nem Socket hinverbinden, einloggen und nen md senden.


----------



## Roar (7. Apr 2005)

such im forum, es gibt genug beispiele dazu


----------



## DP (7. Apr 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> such im forum, es gibt genug beispiele dazu



wo :shock:  8)


----------



## meez (11. Apr 2005)

thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi, noch ne Frage,
> wie kann ich einen Ordner ohne jegliche Hilfsmittel, sprich zusätzliche Klassen, also nur mit Java 5.0 einen Ordner auf einen FTP erstellen?



Gar nicht...Du brauchst mindestens eine eigene Klasse ... 

Socket auf und dann das: http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc959/


----------

